# Kingston UV300 240GB SSD Review



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Kingston UV300 240GB SSD Review *

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/KingstonUV300.jpg


 Today we are reviewing KINGSTON’s new line of  SATA-600 solid-state driver, the Kingston UV300 SSD, featuring the latest generation of SSD NAND storage TLC(triple-level cell)-NAND with a Phison S10 quad-core Controller providing better speed and performance at a very competitive price, which is available in many capacities 120GB, 240GB and 480GB.
 KINGSTON India provided us the Kingston UV300 240GB SSD (Model no. SUV300S37A/240G) for reviewing.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/01.jpg


Now let’s see what this KINGSTON SSD have for us.


*Package*


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/02.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/03.jpg


 Kingston SSD comes in a hang-on cardboard packing with the actual SSD securely packed in a see through plastic module. We see Kingston logo with SSD model no. capacity and speed parameters showing 550MB/s read and 490MB/s write speeds and a 3 year warranty stamp. On back side we have warranty details as well as different certifications logo. 


*Looks*


Along with the actual SSD we also have plastic stick-on spacer to adjust the SSD thickness as per user installation needs. 


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/04.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/05.jpg


*Features*






[*]Quad-core controller - 
Kingston’s UV300 is powered by a quad-core Phison S10 controller that delivers incredible speeds with both compressible and incompressible data and a processor optimised for performance and endurance



[*] Multiple capacities - 
UV300 is available in 120GB, 240GB and 480GB capacities to suit anyone’s needs



[*] 10x faster than a traditional hard drive  - 
Increase performance and breathe new life into older systems with UV300’s incredible read and write speeds



[*] TLC NAND delivers all the performance benefits of an MLC SSD at a low price - 

[*] More durable and more reliable than a hard drive - 



[*] Limited three-year warranty - 
UV300 is backed by a limited three-year warranty, free technical support and legendary Kingston reliability






*Specifications* 


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/06.jpg


*Inside Look*


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/07.jpg


In the UV300 SSD, the Phison PS3110-S10-X quad-core controller is paired with eight Kingston FD32808UCT1-B1 NAND chips which are really Toshiba TLC-NAND chips and Nanya 256MB DDR3 cache chip, along with few voltage controller section and some passive components.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/08.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/09.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/10.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/11.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/12.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/13.jpg


*Testing*


Test system configuration - 
CPU - Intel Core i5 6600K 
Board -  MSI H170-Gaming M3 
RAM - 2 X 4GB HyperX Predator DDR4 3000Mhz 
SSD - Kingston SV300 120GB, Kingston UV300 240GB 
Cooler - Corsair H100i GTX  
GFX -  ZOTAC GTX980 Ti
PSU - Cooler Master CMV750 
Display - Acer S220HQL 
OS -  Win 8.1 Pro / Windows 10


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/14.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/15.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/16.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/17.jpg


*Benchmarks* 


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/18.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/19.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/20.jpg


*Real World Test*


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/21.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/KINGSTONUV300/22.jpg


*Pros*






[*] TLC NAND 

[*]3 Years Warranty

[*]Great price 






*Cons*





 
[*]Write speed is slight less when compared with other 240GB SSD






*Conclusion*


Kingston SSDNow UV300 with TLC technology has shown a significantly high performance compared to old generation SSDs that too at a lower price. Considering it as a great increase in performance and OS boot speed to computers still having the traditional mechanical Hard-drives as system drives. 
Only negative point we found was slight less write speed when compared with other 240GB SSD, but can easily overlook when price comparison comes in place.


With a price tag of Rs.5600 adding a 3 years warranty, Kingston UV300 240GB SSD can easily be recommended as a great performance upgrade on a budget PC segment.




*Manufacturers Info*
Site Link  


Source / More info  


Thanks.


----------



## satinder (Jan 15, 2016)

Great Review of SSD !


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks .


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 10, 2016)

Should I buy this or Samsung 750 EVO?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 10, 2016)

Dr. House said:


> Should I buy this or Samsung 750 EVO?



Kingston UV300 has 

Sequential Read/WriteUp to 500/450MB/s

I am presently using 480GB Version...
I got this for 12.2k from primeabgb


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 23, 2016)

*imgur.com/YM7W5hD.jpg



*Why 4K speed is so slow with my SSD?*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 24, 2016)

*Benchmarks for Kingston UV300 480GB SSD:*

*s31.postimg.org/piooerw2j/Capture.png


*s31.postimg.org/fjvwmxmor/Capture1.png


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 26, 2016)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] 
*See this much poor!*
*imgur.com/IxJ1lCn.jpg


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 5, 2016)

^^ Your SSD is not aligned properly, judging by that 'bad' error. Google out for guides on how to re-align SSDs, but its best if you backup the drive before any of those steps. After that, run the test again.


----------



## shambles (May 14, 2016)

Ordered the 120gb version today. Lets see how it goes


----------



## Dr. House (May 15, 2016)

The Sorcerer said:


> ^^ Your SSD is not aligned properly, judging by that 'bad' error. Google out for guides on how to re-align SSDs, but its best if you backup the drive before any of those steps. After that, run the test again.



It's so long procedure. Need to backup and add windows 10 again.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 16, 2016)

Dr. House said:


> It's so long procedure. Need to backup and add windows 10 again.



Yeah but you're Dr. House. You can do it!


----------



## Dr. House (May 23, 2016)

The Sorcerer said:


> Yeah but you're Dr. House. You can do it!



Aint got time for that! treating patients, saving live.


----------

